# Health clubs/Gyms Athens



## moondance (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there,
I recently moved to athens and am based in the syntagma/kolonaki area.
I was hoping someone could recommend a local gym that is not too intimidating, and where hopefully some staff speak english (my greek is useless). My employer uses holmes place but since I haven't opened a bank account here I wasn't sure what the situation would be in terms of membership. Please can someone help?
Many thanks
Moondance


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,
Holmes is actually one of the best in Athens and one of the very few in the city center. I am sure you will have no problem speaking to them in english, since they are not oriented only towards people that are fluent in greek. I suggest you go and visit the place, see if you like it and if it suits you first of all. With regards to the payment, you will not have a problem if you pay them cash or if you use a credit card coming from another country.


----------



## moondance (Apr 6, 2009)

elen said:


> Hi,
> Holmes is actually one of the best in Athens and one of the very few in the city center. I am sure you will have no problem speaking to them in english, since they are not oriented only towards people that are fluent in greek. I suggest you go and visit the place, see if you like it and if it suits you first of all. With regards to the payment, you will not have a problem if you pay them cash or if you use a credit card coming from another country.


Thanks Elen,
I will call them on Monday. Or walk down as it's only five minutes away. Thanks very much for taking the time to answer.
Have agreat weekend.
Tracy.


----------



## elabrandon (Apr 25, 2009)

How much is a gym membership at Holmes?
Thanks.


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Holmes is definately the best gym, it can get very crowded though so you may be best to take a look after work rather than just at the weekend. Last year I think it was around 80euro p/month and that was off peak and paid for mebership in a lump sum on my credit card. They all speak Englsh so no problem with the lingo. 
D


----------

